# Electric Supercharger?



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

I know when first hearing of these a long time ago I completely dismissed the idea of it being capable of providing any gains. However, is it possible for one of these electric superchargers to provide the boost they claim? I'm seeing claims between 3 to 5 PSI using one of these. On our 5.7 or 6.0 motors that could result in a decent power increase. I'm figuring however our engines take in so much air that the flow required would render any compression? I could also see reliability issues in an electric version of a supercharger. That an amperage draw is between 5 to 10 amps. Can that be supported by the alternator? Please comment with reliable information. Don't just say it can't work because that's how you feel about the product. Thanks.

GTE 5PSI Max Vortex Electric supercharger Air Induction Kit | eBay

Electric supercharger Eturbo Patented and Proven Design DIY EV HP Gains Custom | eBay


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

To borrow a term from my grand daughter: Seriously???

READ: http://www.wildweasel.ca/HowTo/Auto/eturbo.aspx


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

Good read. That's what I figured. These electric fans spin at most 20k RPM. A turbo or supercharger reaches much higher RPM. Thanks, LOL...


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah . . . good luck with that. 
I was thinking of a bunch of responses. HP11 summed it up perfectly with that article. Thanks HP11!


----------



## sam5828 (Jul 17, 2012)

ahh why go electric go gas


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Got to love the moron(s) standing in front of a vehicle during a dyno pull......


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Leaf blower produces more CFM than a little electric motor. A BIG electric motor will def build boost. My killer idea back in the day was to put a air tank on the front and dispense it for boost, no loss on the motor. I went to Gartlits Museum in Ocala and they had a dragster with a big tank in the middle, already done. The reality is, if your going to install a tank, you might as well fill it with Nitrous.. Turbos and superchargers are RPM dependent on level of boost progressivelly, not all at once like a electric motor.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Loading your alternator with that kind of current draw is robbing plenty of power on its own.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

Those things are ebay pos's. I got a cheap $20 for my alero back in the day, It actually made things worse.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

A 400ci motor requires 694 cfm @ 6000 rpm @ atmospheric pressure @ 100% efficiency.
A normal motor runs about 85 to 95% efficiency and at a low vacuum. To produce a boost 
in intake pressure would require considerably more cfm. At 14.7 psi boost would require
2 times the flow, 1388 cfm. No small electric fan can come close. 
A 24" Dia x 60" long air tank holds 15.7 cu ft @ atmospheric pressure and 160 cu ft @ 150 psi,
It could provide some boost for a few seconds, but would require special plumbing, ie, large valves,
regulators, and hosing and special valving to keep the boost for going out the intake input on
boost and allow normal intake other times.

Larry


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> A 400ci motor requires 694 cfm @ 6000 rpm @ atmospheric pressure @ 100% efficiency.
> A normal motor runs about 85 to 95% efficiency and at a low vacuum. To produce a boost
> in intake pressure would require considerably more cfm. At 14.7 psi boost would require
> 2 times the flow, 1388 cfm. No small electric fan can come close.
> ...


by the time all thats said and done theres probably still a loss of power due to all thats required to power the damn thing. they draw a good bit of power.


----------



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

I have only seen one electric solution that works. It has a very high rev motor and turbine and required a lot of power, it disabled the alternator to reduce parasitic loss. It had a very limited time frame, and was tested in drag runs. It was also very expensive and had a ton of limitations.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

ppxstnr said:


> I have only seen one electric solution that works. ........... It was also very expensive and had a ton of limitations.


That description doesn't really sound to me like it 'works'.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)




----------

